

Healthcare is a competitive disadvantage for the United States - kevindavis
http://criticalthinking.tumblr.com/post/37196482515/healthcare-is-a-competitive-disadvantage-for-the-united

======
bediger4000
I thought of this during the last Presidential Election. To create jobs, the
USA should offer some kind of non-job-related health insurance. That would
free people from having to keep a corporate drone job just because those are
the only jobs that have good health insurance these days. Small businesses
wouldn't have to worry about health care issues when hiring. I'm sure a number
of other follow-effects, not all good, would follow.

Remind me again why the USA doesn't have some kind of nationalized health
care? Is this so that MDs can mint money or something?

~~~
Mz
It's probably because we think "socialized" anything is a dirty word. And
because we are a young country with a lot of stupid ideas.

It's complicated, I am sure.

------
drobilla
I find the cognitive dissonance of Americans commenting on such things while
still claiming silly titles like "the greatest country in the world"
fascinating.

This one has a "besides Canada" footnote disclaimer. Why, because Canada does
have a decent health care system? Sort of like... almost every single other
first world nation except the USA?

~~~
kevindavis
A bit of an explanation.. I wrote this and I'm a Canadian (living in the US).
Hence the tongue-in-cheek footnote.

